# can't get rid old google accounts from accounts.google.com screen



## sonicsoul (10 mo ago)

i can't get rid of old accounts i've signed out from & deleted from my preferences > accounts screen

i've tried:

* cleaned them from preferences > accounts

* tried going to accounts.google.com in google search screen and in safari, but those are empty.

for some reason when applications use a sign-in screen, they pull up this view with all the old accounts i removed long time ago.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Any help here? Manage your Google Settings - Google Account Help


----------



## sonicsoul (10 mo ago)

SpywareDr said:


> Any help here? Manage your Google Settings - Google Account Help


thanks, but that looks like settings for my currently active account.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What about here? Google activity controls - Google Account Help Especially the first four.


----------



## sonicsoul (10 mo ago)

SpywareDr said:


> What about here? Google activity controls - Google Account Help Especially the first four.


thanks but this seems to pertain to data for specific account. i think my issue is more with how ios caches accounts on that browser popup screen when you elect to login with google. it seems to be disconnected from settings > accounts


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

how does ios cache accounts on that browser popup screen when you elect to login with google - Google Search



?


----------

